# BOSTON | Fenway Center | 93m | 305ft | 27 fl | U/C



## boss-ton (Sep 27, 2009)

1.3 million square ft. mixed-use, transit oriented, sustainable development utilizing surface parking lots and air rights over the Mass. Turnpike


----------



## BOSDAN (Jul 19, 2011)

You beat me to it! I was reading about this in the Globe today. I hope this project gets built and doesn't turn into Columbus Center part 2.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Whoa! Nice one! 



Boston is hot! Hot! Hot!


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Beautiful


----------



## JD47 (Feb 20, 2011)

I hope that now with this idea that FSG can now splash the cash and redevelope Anfield.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

March 22:

*So It Looks Like Fenway Center's Back On...*












> As if just in time for Opening Day next week March 31, the five-building, solar-powered mega-development over the Mass. Pike known as Fenway Center appears to be moving ahead. Construction could start by 2014, in fact.
> 
> The project, which would drop at least 550 apartments, plus retail and commercial space, at Brookline and Commonwealth avenues, has been held up by legal challenges from an adjoining landowner (challenges that lead developer John Rosenthal won) and from a dispute with MassDOT over a 99-year lease for the site.
> 
> But! A recent deal with between Rosenthal and development partner the Boston Red Sox for a parking garage on Lansdowne Street, opposite Fenway Park, signals that the oft-delayed Fenway Center is moving forward. (One wag said that "getting rid of Carl Crawford for half a season" freed up the $10.5M for the deal.) The garage sale, see, stems from a partnership between Rosenthal and the Sox that, according to The Herald, "paved the way for his $450 million Fenway Center project, set to break ground this year."


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

nice. Building on top of a freeway.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Fenway Center Clears More Hurdles, 2014 Start Projected*









Phase 1



> The oft-stalled Fenway Center, that five-building exclamation point over the Mass. Pike with more than 500 apartments, appears to be on (again). The state has reached a deal with the development team led by John Rosenthal for the 4.5-acre site, around Brookline Avenue and Beacon Street, and the air rights above it. Construction could start by early 2014.
> 
> The path to this point has been a long and winding one. First pitched in 2007, Fenway Center has been held up by legal challenges from an adjoining landowner (challenges that Rosenthal won) and from a dispute with MassDOT over a 99-year lease for the site. Then, this past March, a deal for a parking garage on Lansdowne Street, opposite Fenway Park, seemed to signal that the project was suddenly moving forward.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gutovsky (Aug 11, 2006)

Great use of space, very nice architecture!


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Fenway Center Finally Approved!












> The epic five-building, solar-powered Fenway Center project got its final O.K. on Wednesday. The directors of the state Transportation Department signed off on a 99-year lease for developer John Rosenthal to build over the Mass. Pike the $500 million mixed-use project that will include well over 500 apartments.
> 
> Fenway Center was first pitched in 2007. Then, legal challenges from an adjoining landowner (challenges that Rosenthal won) held it up as did a dispute with the state over the 99-year lease. Then, this past March a deal for a parking garage on Lansdowne Street, opposite Fenway Park, seemed to signal that the project was moving forward. Ditto a May deal with the state over air rights and the lease.
> 
> However! Just as everything seemed clear and inevitable, a couple of DOT directors requested more information on the project. It was all a matter of mere procedure, we were assured, but there it was: another hold-up on the road to transforming a 4.5-acre site of mostly parking lots and cut-throughs around Brookline Avenue and Beacon Street. Wednesday's O.K. makes everything better. Rosenthal pronounced himself "ecstatic," and the first signs of construction could pop up before the end of the year.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Fresh Fenway Center Renders:*



















Also featured will be a net-zero transit center and solar power plant.










All: http://boston.curbed.com/archives/2013/07/le.php


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

http://architectsandartisans.com/index.php/2013/07/in-boston-re-kitting-the-urban-fabric/










http://architectsandartisans.com/index.php/2013/07/in-boston-re-kitting-the-urban-fabric/


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Nice project!


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Mayor Walsh proposing to give a $4.6 million tax break to one of Boston's most ambitious developments, a $550 million project near Fenway Park that could allow him to make his first major imprint on the city's skyline."*

The Boston Redevelopment Authority is expected to vote Thursday on the sweetener for the oft-delayed Fenway Center.



.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*City Council To Vote On Fenway Center Tax Breaks*



> FENWAY—The wind seems to be at the oft-delayed Fenway Center's back re: $4.6M in tax breaks: "The City Council is set to vote Wednesday on a proposed tax deal for an ambitious $550 million housing, office and retail complex envisioned for land across from Fenway Park and partly over the Massachusetts Turnpike."


----------



## Black Box (Jul 11, 2006)

Very attractive!


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Here We Go Again with Long-Stalled Fenway Center*












> Developer John Rosenthal has been trying for eons to construct the five-building mega-complex known as Fenway Center at Brookline and Commonwealth avenues in the busy, busy neighborhood of similar name. Yet each leap forward for the apartment-and-retail development has proved short-lived, whether because of financial constraints or persnickety neighbors. Well, Rosenthal is trying again, this time with a notable new name in the mix.
> 
> The Globe's Casey Ross reports that Rosenthal is pursuing a partnership with Gerding Edlen that "could finally jump-start construction of the $550 million complex" slated to rise in part over the Mass. Pike. You know Gerding Edlen: They're the hip Portland, Ore.-based developer behind such Boston projects as 315 on A in Fort Point (and its 20-Minute Living concept) and the recently ground-broken 6 New Street in Eastie. Whether Gerding Edlen's presence moves Fenway Center forward remains to be seen. But Rosenthal already has the support of the Walsh administration, the state and the Mass. DOT. All systems go. Again.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

the terra firma buildings are U/C. The tower over the proposed platform will be 305'

https://www.bldup.com/projects/fenway-center

progress photo by ccole over at ArchBoston



>


----------

